# Web top mod on 901



## stoffelck (Oct 24, 2011)

Did a nand BU and tried the web top mod on 901. Works great and actually the newer webtop 24 I think works really well. fast like. Also the shortcuts at the bottom work again. It was nice.

So if anyone on stock/rooted 901 was wondering it works.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

Yup been using mine with gnome-panel and it does seem to run a bit faster but still has some memory issues with Firefox.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Does webtop mod only work with stock rooted? I can't get it to work with any roms through lapdock or hdmi to TV.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

From what I understand, it does not work in safestrap mode so no custom ROMs can use it.

I don't run ROMs so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea I saw this in another thread about webtop not running in safestrap. Well that sucks, lol. I wonder if it would work if I removed safestrap and used bootstrap to instead, and then reinstalled safestrap after everything was all set up in my rom. Maybe I'll just stick with stock rooted.


----------



## stoffelck (Oct 24, 2011)

I am running Eclipse 2.0 901 support. Webtop hack works great. 24 is better that. Ever. Looks so damn nice on the 55'"


----------



## dragoontwo (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm on .901 Kin3tix no safestrap, and webtop works great!


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like I am going to have to run with out safestrap. Is there a way to get into recovery if things get messed up (ex: bootloop) if I am running bootstrap?


----------



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> From what I understand, it does not work in safestrap mode so no custom ROMs can use it.
> 
> I don't run ROMs so I can't say for sure.


You can run a custom rom and web top will work. I ran Kin3tx with web top working for laptop dock. The issue is with Safestrap. I had to dump it and rebuild my OS from ground up to get web top to work. If you do uninstall Safestrap, you may need to use TBackup to freeze the web top connector app (it will show frozen in manage applications) and unfreeze it to get it to work. TB saved my butt here.


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Your using the new 1.07 of safe strap? Im on 901 kinetx with patched files on my safe rom.... what does safestrap do to cause any issues with wrbtop? I just finished flashing the webtop mob and am going to plug in now to my tube( just picked up 47' LG LED w/ 3D. USB amd built in wifi .....If webtop doesn't work I am not going to he a happy camper!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I was running Kin3tx with the .7.893 kernel and webtop hack. Webtop worked great with just the hdmi cable. I have just reverted to 5.5.886 so I could do the .893 and .901 updates. If I complete that, can I restore a nandroid backup of my kin3tx on the .901 update with bootstrap, or do I have to install the kin3tx rom all over and set everything up again?


----------



## barrmy (Nov 20, 2011)

has anyone been able to use webtop2sd with the 5.9.901 update applied? mine just fc's as soon as it opens up


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> I was running Kin3tx with the .7.893 kernel and webtop hack. Webtop worked great with just the hdmi cable. I have just reverted to 5.5.886 so I could do the .893 and .901 updates. If I complete that, can I restore a nandroid backup of my kin3tx on the .901 update with bootstrap, or do I have to install the kin3tx rom all over and set everything up again?


You should install the 901 compatible rom fresh and start over. Your backup is not modified to work with 901.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Stelv said:


> You should install the 901 compatible rom fresh and start over. Your backup is not modified to work with 901.


Thanks, appreciate the input.


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

I've got .901 and Kinetix running and the webtop mod is working great, both on my TV and my modded lapdock.


----------



## barrmy (Nov 20, 2011)

harpdoc - have you tried webtop2sd? if it's working i may move off 901 stock and change to Kin3tx


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Harpdoc said:


> I've got .901 and Kinetix running and the webtop mod is working great, both on my TV and my modded lapdock.


I was using the webtop hack that allowed me to use webtop with just the hdmi cable. Did you have to re-apply the mod to work with just the cable after getting to .901?


----------

